

Going Too Far: The ‘TechCrunch Embargo’ And Other Myths - collypops
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/05/going-too-far-the-techcrunch-embargo-and-other-myths/

======
BlackJack
"Do we break embargoes? Sometimes. Do we break embargoes even after agreeing
to them? Sometimes (but very rarely). Do we agree to embargoes and then
respect them? Sometimes. Do we refuse to cover some startups when they don’t
want to give a story to us exclusively? Sometimes. Do we agree to cover a
startup even when we know other media were briefed? Sometimes. Do we turn away
some startups and then cover them even more vigorously after we ‘lose’ the
story? Sometimes."

Short translation: "Should you trust our word? Sometimes.

Does anyone else find it ridiculous that a company/guy can even post something
like that? He's basically admitted that they break their word and don't keep
their word at times. Maybe "your word" is not a big deal anymore, but it
matters a hell of a lot to me.

~~~
robinwauters
It is a big deal. Sometimes :)

~~~
nknight
You may want to chat with your corporate masters at AOL before you keep
talking. I doubt they'll be pleased with one of their staffers going around
publicly saying it's OK to lie.

~~~
robinwauters
Hehe it'd be the first time I hear from them. Looking forward to it!

